# Looking for a female hairless rat



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello  Im looking to adopt a female hairless rat. I currently have 2 female hairless along with an albino hairy female. Id like to add another hairless to my family. I live in las vegas and can pick up in the vegas valley long as it isnt super far away. If anyone has a female young hairless girl i'd love to adopt  I dont know the technical name for the colours please forgive me but i love the peachy/pink with red eyes  Thanks much


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

If I come across a female hairless I'll let you know.
Hairless ratties are so cute. I'm also going to be going to California for a day or two to visit a family member who... Doesn't have much longer....
And if there are any hairless ratties available where I'm going I might be able to bring her back for you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Darn it! If only you lived closer to me, I'd gladly give you my bf hairless rat.

Ps. She's evil. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4074021449.html

Here are some hairless ratties in california and I think its really close to where I'm going. I can never remember if I'm going to fontana or ventura
I'll let you know when I find out. And I can pick up whichever one you want for ya


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

Voltage~ thats very kind of you thank you so much..im sorry to hear about your family member :/ How much would you charge to transport one over.?




Ruby~ lol no evil rats only nice ones please!


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

Im looking for one that looks like this if possible (sorry not sure how to post pictures yet) http://www.skyclyde.com/sitebuilder/images/Roswell_easter_2-234x164.jpg


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Why couldn't you live nearer! XC
His rat looks just like that!
View attachment 86369



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby~ awww so adorable! Are they considered PEW or pink eye white? I used to raise hairless guinea pigs and thats what they were classified as.. im not sure if its the same for rattie.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh I'm not sure about that either. It'd make since. Heh. That's Diamond in the picture. Ruby was my baby ^^"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

Diamond is adorable  So is Ruby.. is that whos in your picture under your name?


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Yea. Ruby my picture. :3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Only the ten dollars for the cost of the rattie. I still gotta talk to my mom about it since she is driving. Turns out we will be right by San bernadino and can probably pick up the one you want.
My parents probably think I am trying to con them into getting a hairless xD



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Just sent a text asking if they have any hairless girls still up for adoption.
Hopefully they have a very pink girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

yayyy thanks so much Voltage =) I did see this rattery that has 2 precious hairless ratties but im not sure its close to where your going? http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/4119371992.html


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

oops just saw that those little ones on that link i sent are boys arg lol


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

oh no!
The person who had the other hairless ratties that I had linked you are all adopted already too.
Gonna see if I can fine any others anywhere

If you find anything in that area let me know


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

aww ok thank you =)


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

i found this one not sure if this is different then the one you texted.? http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4044416095.html


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

it looks like they posted that listing awhile ago, might not still have them. I texted them anyway though, just waiting for a response


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

aww ok well ty for helping me


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Neither of the people I tried to contact have responded to me. 
I haven't been able to find anything else either. Even posted on the rat fan club.
Man hairless ratties are hard to find when you are looking for them.
They are in abundance when you aren't though it seems xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

lol i know right? I see them all the time when im not looking... thats ok i appreciate all your help =)


----------



## tayloo (Jul 26, 2013)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/4126985122.html


----------



## tayloo (Jul 26, 2013)

Its close to San Bernardino. sorry I was just bored on here and thought I'd help haha


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Well if you were in NC I could help I know a friend who is getting rid of her hairless lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

lol thanks guys.. wish you all lived closer so i could get one ...hoping one will pop up over here sometime when im not lookiing.. seems to be the way lol


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

You know how I got my male hairless I was going to get stuff for Lister at a pet store and I seen they had Dumbo rats. I was like is that hairless Dumbo the lady was all like yea here ill give you one we have so many I wasn't even looking for him lol so just don't look maybe you'll see one hopefully for free like me lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

Batman~ my first female came from a petstore here but they dont have anymore =( Im still looking if anyone happens to have any


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Where are you located? Oh nv Vegas duh lol um I think two of my babies are going to be hairless but I in nc that's A long drive lol


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 15, 2013)

Still Looking!


----------

